# [SOLVED] Laptop keeps running out of memory



## Oberjeen (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello there. I have a Toshiba Satellite Pro laptop that runs XP. In the last month or so I've found myself needing to free up memory in the hard drive as I started to get the 

"*Low Disk Space*. 
You are running out of disk space on (C Local Disk. To free space on this drive by deleting old or unnecessary files, click here ..." 

message. After this happened a few times and after freeing up many gigs of space I realised that the PC is running out of much more memory than i was using. Eventually I got down to a few hundred MB and the sound laptop's sound stopped working (unless I used my external soundcard) and the PC shut itself down after being on for ten minutes.

A week or so ago I was getting quite a lot of messages saying that some programme from the internet was trying to acces my computer (like you get when downloading something) and everytime I boot up I get a message saying something like "a programme is making repeated attempts to change your default search browser".

I searched through some previous threads b4 posting. Someone witgh a similar problem was asked about 'memory cache' tab in My computer but I can't see one on mine.

I've done the usual things like clear my temp internet files. I freed up 10gigs 2 days ago and have hardly switched the laptop on since so that memery is still there but it'll start decreasing soon I'm sure. I use Utorrent from time to time and have a couple of cracked programmes but most I've had for a few years. The laptop is 3 or 4 years old. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Laptop keeps running out of memory*

Cracked programs are illegal! Using illegal software raises the prices for those that purchase their software legally!


----------



## Oberjeen (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Laptop keeps running out of memory*



Tyree said:


> Cracked programs are illegal! Using illegal software raises the prices for those that purchase their software legally!


File system NTFS
Windows XP version 5.1 (2002 service pack 2)
Intel 2 CPU
[email protected] 2.00GHz
2.0GHz, 0.99GB of RAM
Hard drive 93.1GB (10.7Gigs left and decreasing)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Laptop keeps running out of memory*

Between using torrents and cracked software there is no telling what you have done to that PC.

It sounds like you need help with cleaning out malware, Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## Oberjeen (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Laptop keeps running out of memory*

Will do. Thanks a lot. S


----------

